# Epitalon



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

Has anyone looked into Epitalon or used it? Its meant to be great for anti-aging? @Pscarb


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

anyone


----------



## LGM (Feb 1, 2014)

This stuff? http://www.peptidesuk.com/Epitalon

Just ordered a couple of vials, been looking for dosages. Saw around 0.5mg a day from one log, going to give this a shot. A friend of mine is going to be testing its use for his colitis, he's read up on it and thinks it may help? Worth a shot I suppose.

I will be trying it for its anti aging properties. You giving it a go?


----------



## Ahal84 (Jun 2, 2010)

@LGM Yeah thats the one. I was thinking of using it for its anti aging properties too. But there is not a lot of user reviews... I suppose its new and anti againg doesn't happen over night.


----------



## kadafee (Jan 10, 2011)

Any updates fellas?


----------

